# 24 acre farm for sale New Glarus WI



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

Sad to say, selling our homestead and moving to the City of Madison.

Single Family Ranch Home with 24 acres NO DEED restrictions, not in a subdivision.
Price $475,000 FOR SALE BY OWNER
*W5741 County Road H*
*New Glarus, WI 53574*
Â· Bedrooms: 4
Â· Baths: 2.5
Est. Fin Above Grade Sqft: 1,850
Est. Fin Below Grade Sqft: 1,150
Est. Total Finished Sqft: 3,000
Located Â½ mile Southwest of the village, your own private valley to the South where deer and turkeys walk by daily. The walk out ranch style house was built in 1998.
From the covered front porch bench, you can see the NG Woods State Park and the brewery.
Property is 24 acres zoned Ag with no deed restrictions, includes horse barn, some woods with 17 tillable acres in grass hay.
From large windows in every room watch red tail hawks, sand hill cranes, bald eagles, wood peckers, blue jays, humming birds, and a great deal more wildlife. 

*Home Features:* 
Walk out ranch architecture with open floor plan.
Hardwood oak floors, cathedral ceilings & plaster walls.
All interior doors are solid core with solid wood trim. 
Large Master bedroom with walk-in closet and customary closet.
Handicap accessible bath includes shower w/seat, 
Soak in oversized jetted tub with a view of your personal valley. 
Relax on your private three season porch off master bedroom. 
Lower level bedrooms have high 9â ceilings, large windows and nice closets. 
On the South, you can sun bathe on warm natural stone patio.
Large casement windows in every room look out over your land. 
Many closets on each floor including mud room, pantry, root cellar and more.
LP gas central air furnace and wood stove in family room. 
Attached 2 car garage with dog door to chain link kennel which opens to large fenced yard.

*Farm Features:* 
Bring your horses and pets. The Wick pole building is 40âx60âx14â plus 10â lean-to on Eastside with three Dutch doors, Northside 12âx12â overhead garage door, Southside 12âx14â sliding door, and 12âx60â hay loft inside. Approximately 17 tillable acres currently in grass pasture/hay ground.
Barn has its own metered 200Amp electric service. 
Chicken coop building has 30Amp electric service from the house. 
There are mature fruit trees & berry bushes and huge vegetable garden areas.

Level Dimensions Flooring
Living Room M 17x28 Carpet
Dining Room M 11x14 Oak
Kitchen M 10x14 Oak
Pantry M 4x9 Oak
Mud Room M 7x9 Oak
Den Room: M 12x18 Tile
Mstr Bedrm: M 14x16 Carpet
3S Porch M 6x19 Douglas Fir
2nd Bedrm: L 11x15 Carpet
3rd Bedrm: L 11x15 Carpet
Office/4th Bed: L 11x15 Tile
Family/Rec L 14x25 Carpet
Deck 16x24 Cedar
Garage 23x23 Concrete
Barn 40x60 Gravel


----------

